# John Deere 38 Sickle Bar Mower



## Allis FordCase (Jan 2, 2010)

I got one of these sickle bar mowers that is made to mount on a John Deere hitch. Has anyone made adapters for these to use on a cat 1 - 3 pt hitch? I am trying to fabricate something and I really don't want to reinvent the wheel.


----------

